# Upstate New York Froggers



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

Hi my name is Lj I'm new to Dendroboard and was looking for other people in my area that are into Thumbnails and even just dart frogs altogether. I live in Syracuse and am also interested in new frogs as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey LJ! Close - I'm in the southern part of the state, near the city. Have been keeping a number of darts and geckos for 10 or so years now.


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

Seems there's a bunch of frog keepers down that way. I just talked with a lady on Long Island that also has frogs.

*Moderator note: the policies on ads in the Regional Subforums are explained in a stickied thread at the top of this section. Thank you. *


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Thats right - lots of people there (and by extension a lot of froggers).


----------



## orchidsnfrogs (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm up here in Albany. got tincs, terribilis, and a couple tanks of thumbnails that make me so happy.


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

Nice! What kinda Thumbnails do you keep. I now have imitator Chazuta, Baja Huallaga and Varadero. I'd like to get into bigger frogs but kinda limited to space due to my 3 reef tanks.


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

eMCRay said:


> Hey LJ! Close - I'm in the southern part of the state, near the city. Have been keeping a number of darts and geckos for 10 or so years now.


Do you keep micro geckos?


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

LjsReef&Frogs said:


> Do you keep micro geckos?


Yes - a few different kinds of day geckos: Klemmeri, Robertmertensi, Lygodactylus Conraui and some others.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

LjsReef&Frogs said:


> Nice! What kinda Thumbnails do you keep. I now have imitator Chazuta, Baja Huallaga and Varadero. I'd like to get into bigger frogs but kinda limited to space due to my 3 reef tanks.


Yes, couple ranitomeya (Arena Blanca, Varibilis Southern, French Guiyana Yellow). Also the usual staple of terribilis, tincs (mostly Azureus) and leucs.

Reef tank will eventually be a thing... but little ways away.


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

eMCRay said:


> Yes, couple ranitomeya (Arena Blanca, Varibilis Southern, French Guiyana Yellow). Also the usual staple of terribilis, tincs (mostly Azureus) and leucs.
> 
> Reef tank will eventually be a thing... but little ways away.


Have you ever had a reef tank before?


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

LjsReef&Frogs said:


> Have you ever had a reef tank before?


Yeah, but then I moved... I travel quite a bit (when not in quarantine) so it would be tough to keep a smaller one (20-30 gal or so) up and running with the corals and anemones that I'd want.


----------



## GregxXxStrait (Jul 9, 2021)

orchidsnfrogs said:


> I'm up here in Albany. got tincs, terribilis, and a couple tanks of thumbnails that make me so happy.


Hey, Im in Albany too!


----------



## orchidsnfrogs (Oct 19, 2019)

LjsReef&Frogs said:


> Nice! What kinda Thumbnails do you keep. I now have imitator Chazuta, Baja Huallaga and Varadero. I'd like to get into bigger frogs but kinda limited to space due to my 3 reef tanks.


Yay! I love my imitators Cainarachi Valley, the fantasticas are the nominals, and sirensis biolat. They’ve all bred successfully in-tank and the imis raise their til froglet stage. I’ve pulled and raised sirensis and fantastica tadpoles successfully too and started orchid tanks and now added geckos!


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

Wow super jealous, I haven't even had eggs yet. I know I have males and females just haven't gotten and eggs yet, that I know of.


----------



## LjsReef&Frogs (May 27, 2020)

orchidsnfrogs said:


> Yay! I love my imitators Cainarachi Valley, the fantasticas are the nominals, and sirensis biolat. They’ve all bred successfully in-tank and the imis raise their til froglet stage. I’ve pulled and raised sirensis and fantastica tadpoles successfully too and started orchid tanks and now added geckos!


How come you raised the sirensis and fantasticas? I now have 3 True Nominal myself, wicked beautiful frogs! I also got Vanzolini, banded imis and Rio Patchitea Seriensis now. And still no tads or eggs that I know of.


----------



## UpstateNYfrogger (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m almost embarrassed I picked the screen name I did after seeing the name of this thread 😂 I’m in Saratoga! Do you guys get supplies around here (near Albany)? I’ve been researching for two years now but I’m about to pull the trigger and start setting up a tank


----------



## UpstateNYfrogger (Dec 17, 2021)

orchidsnfrogs said:


> I'm up here in Albany. got tincs, terribilis, and a couple tanks of thumbnails that make me so happy.





GregxXxStrait said:


> Hey, Im in Albany too!


I meant to reply to you guys lol still figuring the site out


----------



## cmac6494 (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

I just joined and am happy to find the upstate ny community. I am about 40 minutes outside of Albany. I have p. mints, r. varadero, and r. vanzolinii. I also have a lot of terrarium plants. We should schedule a swap meet!!


----------

